# Large Room Eq setting with REW



## media (Jun 2, 2009)

Has anyone used REW to set the EQ for a large room?
House of Worship, School, Studio.

If so what is the best way to use REW to EQ the room.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum DJ!

You’ll be wanting full-range measurements, which means you’ll need to get the calibrated Behringer ECM8000 mic and either a mini mixer with phantom power like the Behringer Xenyx 802, or a mic pre amp with a USB output. After that, it’s no different than using a regular stand-alone RTA: set up the mic and run the program. I’d smooth the readings for 1/3-octave. You can use REW’s RTA feature If you have an equalizer and want to be able to adjust it in real time.

Another option, you could use REW’s standard sweep feature and take readings from several locations and average them all. Then you could virtually tweak the response curve in the program, and then apply the filters to your equalizer.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## media (Jun 2, 2009)

Any other microphone that would be good but not a lot of money.
In stead of the Behringer. 
Behringer has a very bad reputation in the pro audio!!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might want to poke around this site and do some reading, DJ. The ECM8000 uses the same Panasonic capsule that numerous other pencil omnis do. We have a connection with a calibration service where you can order a custom calibrated mic that will deliver extremely accurate frequency response readings with our Room EQ Wizard Program.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vxboogie (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm interested in this topic as well. I'm a REW noob and have finally got all the pieces I need to start(I think). I have measured the near field response of some of my speakers, but need to measure the FR and RT60 of a hall(read gym) at church that we want to do acoustic treatment and PA upgrade. Are there any threads or FAQs that discuss sound source and mic placement for measurement in large rooms?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d suggest posing this question at the Installed Sound Forum of the ProSoundWeb site. Lots of knowledgeable folks there who know about big rooms.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vxboogie (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Wayne. Just want to say I appreciate all the help and info. I've learned a lot already from this forum(and still have a lot to learn). I'll be working on the acoustics in my home studio soon and I'm sure I'll need some more help!


----------

